# Thinking about spending a long stay in Valencia.



## Jaqui HH (Jan 2, 2023)

Hello,

we are a couple in our 70s and are considering a trip to Valencia. We were wondering if there are any interesting tourist attractions in the city and if Valencia is a good destination for travelers our age.

Any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 2, 2023)

We were in Valencia in 2017.....innumerable tourists, beggars, and while riding a public bus in broad daylight a thief attempted to grab someone's bag.......other than that....

2016 we spent a month in Malaga...enjoyed it...did day trips  -  Antequera/Ronda/Fuengirola/Alora  -  just hop on a train, or maybe a bus.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2023)

Jaqui HH said:


> Hello,
> 
> we are a couple in our 70s and are considering a trip to Valencia. We were wondering if there are any interesting tourist attractions in the city and if Valencia is a good destination for travelers our age.
> 
> ...


Valencia, California or Valencia, Spain?


----------



## Jaqui HH (Jan 2, 2023)

StarSong said:


> Valencia, California or Valencia, Spain?



I'm sorry! Spain.


----------



## Jaqui HH (Jan 2, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> We were in Valencia in 2017.....innumerable tourists, beggars, and while riding a public bus in broad daylight a thief attempted to grab someone's bag.......other than that....



Seriously? Do you think it's a dangerous place? Some things I've read about the city are good. Even an article in Forbes says it's been the best city to live in 2022.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 2, 2023)

Jaqui HH said:


> Seriously? Do you think it's a dangerous place? Some things I've read about the city are good. Even an article in Forbes says it's been the best city to live in 2022.


I didn't say it was 'dangerous', just relaying personal observations is all.......Barcelona is pretty much considered 'pickpocket city' but we've never encountered problems there.

Malaga, though, we thoroughly enjoyed..............hey, if you're undecided, how about Sibiu, Romania?  We really enjoyed it...fewer tourists.


----------

